# HELP Please! There has got to be a better way to buy mini mating nucs.



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm to the point that I can graft several hundred cells a week. The thing I'm short on is mating nucs. I've been using a combination of four way mating nucs (8 deep frames in a deep box) double mating nucs from Mann Lakes LTD and mini mating nucs. I need to purchase several more mating nucs to keep up with what I can graft and the demand for the queens I raise. Where can one get mini mating nucs for a low cost? $17 bucks for a mini styrofoam mating nuc is a rip off when you can go to a super market and buy a styrofoam cooler for 3-5 bucks that is much bigger. I would like to stick with the mini nucs since they take far less resources to stock.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Beeline Apiaries and Woodenware sells mini mating nucs for a great price. They are $12.10 unassembled and $16.94 assembled. They have four full depth mini frames w/ black peirco foundation and have a migratory type cover. They also carry four compartment mini nucs. They are both good quality peices of equipment and I've been pleased with their performance. Beeline has two branches; one in Rochester, WA and one in Bedford, PA. Hope this helps!

Rochester, WA
(360) 280-5274
[email protected]

Bedford, PA
(814) 585-4699
[email protected]


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks I'll look into that. Any other suggestions. If I had time I would just build them but the bees and my full time job are keeping me very busy.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

If you are really selling several hundred queens a week and work a full time job, one would think you could make paper mache mating nucs out of dollar bills 

Seriously though, maybe check out Betterbee supply. They have a hive divider for 6 or 7 bucks that will divide a hive how you want it. You could put 2 dividers into an 8 frame deep and have a 3 compartment mating nuc.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

> If you are really selling several hundred queens a week and work a full time job, one would think you could make paper mache mating nucs out of dollar bills
> 
> Seriously though, maybe check out Betterbee supply. They have a hive divider for 6 or 7 bucks that will divide a hive how you want it. You could put 2 dividers into an 8 frame deep and have a 3 compartment mating nuc.


If I could make them out of dollar bills I would.  (kid's medical bills take it all though)

I'll look at better bee and check them out. I'm hoping to stick with something along the lines of mini mating nucs as these are really easy to deal with on a larger scale.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

I've just started making queens. I looked at the mating nucs but can't get past the frames being different than all my other equipment. I suppose that doesn't matter though if you're pulling her out of the mating nuc and shipping her off somewhere.

I hope your child is ok and gets better.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Excuse my naivette, but is it not possible to make something in the winter that would do the job? What do the commercial guys do? There must be some design that can be made inexpensively in the off season. What did Oldtimer do back in the day?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

> Excuse my naivette, but is it not possible to make something in the winter that would do the job? What do the commercial guys do? There must be some design that can be made inexpensively in the off season. What did Oldtimer do back in the day?


That works great if you have an off season. I don't have one. Once the bees are tucked away for winter its time to put together stuff for my custmers so I can have it ready come spring, keeps me very busy. I have the tools, I have access to the wood, i just don't have the time right now.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

OK, I haven't tried them yet, but I got some styrofoam coolers at the dollar store I made into mini nucs in minutes. 









Used gorilla glue to glue on the ledge for the frames to sit on. Clamped it and left overnight.
Drilled a 1" hole in the side and poked about 50 addtional holes for ventilation all around.
The lid has a lot of room, so I wil put in candy and maybe a pollen patty to take up the space. Hardware cloth keep the queen out of the top area.










I can take more photos if you like. Deep Half frames perfectly with about 1" underneath
I did this in case I got desperate for nucs I'd had a few spares. Might work great. They are very light and would crush easily. I'll put them between large potted plants for stability and protection.

It probably took me less than 5 minutes each to rig them up


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

More photos:
Lid:









Deep half frame. I make mine 9 1/4". (Standard size is 9 1/8")









Holds four frames with room for manipulation









Because of the design I couldn't use disk excluders. I put drywall perforated tape over the opening to confine them for a while. They might chew throught in a day it but still it would do the trick I think.









Hope this helps.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Louri, you are a top hand, and a real benefit to this forum.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Lauri, you are awesome! That is one heck of an idea. I got it on my phone and just happen to be by the $1 store so I stopped in. Its not perfect but for a buck you cant beat that. I have a few ideas I'm going to try out. I use medium half frames rather than deeps but I think I can down size the cooler and mondify a bottom fairly easy for it. The modified bottom will also add some weight to it. THANK YOU BIG TIME FOR SHARING THE INFO!


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Lauri, youi have shown us new horizons inhow to think outside the box


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad to help, let us know how it works. Ya, put a brick or something in the bottom to take up space and give it some bottom weight. 
Don't use a baggie feeder in the bottom though. It is really bad in a small nuc like this, even with a tiny hole for bees to get syrup. They just get covered for some reason and it is a mess of wet sticky bees.

Funny the cooler IS just the perfect size though.  I always try to buy American made, but sometimes the cheap-o stuff is hard to resist. You could probably recycle them so they don't end up in the land fill too.
My mother who is 86 loves the dollar store, so that is why I happend to see them. They are probably seasonal so if they work a person might buy up enough to last until next year. At least they stack well for storage.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Awsom idea going to the local $ store 2morrow


----------

